
Meet the man who influenced your entire breakfast this morning - davesailer
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/undertheinfluence/meet-the-man-who-influenced-your-entire-breakfast-this-morning-1.5019150
======
davesailer
podcast (mp3 file, runs 00:28:50)
[https://podcast-a.akamaihd.net/mp3/podcasts/undertheinfluenc...](https://podcast-a.akamaihd.net/mp3/podcasts/undertheinfluence-
URcmLkFh-20190213.mp3)

